# NAS and Touchpad



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I recently purchased an Iomega Network Hard Drive. I have all my movies and music on it now like I am sure plenty of you do. I found a few apps in the store that will access it, but they don't support AVI, which is what most of my 500gb+ of movies are formatted in. Anyone found any good solutions yet? I have ORB, but you need to run that off a PC, not the Hard Drive, which I am trying to get away from, hence the purchase of the NAS.

:grin:

Also, instead of making another thread, anyone found a fix yet to why music won't show up in the music player after transfer to the "Music" folder? Sometimes my pictures don't show up either....


----------



## sumone666 (Aug 26, 2011)

I use touchplayer to play avi format movies, but I have the movies saved locally on the touchpad, so I don't know if it will work on a NAS connection.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 5, 2012)

nybadboy11;73220 said:


> Are there gapps to liquid 1.25?


I think they are built into the Rom. Just get the extras for the camera

Tapped from KDog's GNex!


----------



## Kdog (Mar 5, 2012)

Kdog said:


> I think they are built into the Rom. Just get the extras for the camera
> 
> Tapped from KDog's GNex!


Sorry, i think this went to the wrong forum

Tapped from KDog's GNex!


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> I recently purchased an Iomega Network Hard Drive. I have all my movies and music on it now like I am sure plenty of you do. I found a few apps in the store that will access it, but they don't support AVI, which is what most of my 500gb+ of movies are formatted in. Anyone found any good solutions yet? I have ORB, but you need to run that off a PC, not the Hard Drive, which I am trying to get away from, hence the purchase of the NAS.
> 
> :grin:
> 
> Also, instead of making another thread, anyone found a fix yet to why music won't show up in the music player after transfer to the "Music" folder? Sometimes my pictures don't show up either....


Es File Explorer has an option for LAN connections, use MX Player to play the files.

-Erik


----------



## Kdog (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Kevin and Urban. Running smooth so far. Posted pics in screen shot thread.

Tapped from KDog's GNex!


----------



## Bazille (Dec 9, 2011)

I also have an iomega ix2-200 for quite a while and I am always accessing it easily via ES File Explorer. Over the top I have the option to connect to my AVM Fritzbox via VPNC Widget and reach my NAS also this way. If your router supports setting up a VPN, I would give it a try.
For playing single media files (videos) I am using ES + vplayer. For music I am using the media server ability of the ix2-200 which works together quite well with vplayer.


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

May not help the OP but if your NAS supports UPnP/DLNA then there are several clients in the Play Store that can access your NAS. I use BubbleUPnP in conjunction with DICE Player to play media stored on my Synology ds411, it can also play media from my DLink DNS320 running Twonky.


----------



## emux (Mar 20, 2012)

burritoboy9984 said:


> Es File Explorer has an option for LAN connections, use MX Player to play the files.
> 
> -Erik


 That's what I do - works a treat and it's free! (My NAS does have a DNLA server running, but I prefer ES and MX Player for ease of use and codec support.)


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

I've found the easiest way to be using cifs manager to mount a samba share, then depending on codec in the avi, mx or mobo player have worked with all my files.
I can browse from either the players or any file manager (I use ghost commander).
My nas is a dlink dns-320.


----------



## knh4 (Dec 3, 2011)

I just use BSPlayer and save the location of the videos folder on my NAS. Has played any format of video file ive thrown at it so far even 720p video...might struggle with 1080p though.


----------

